# Best Lightweight Crank?



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Im thinking of finally getting a proper lightweight Crankset to shave some Grams. Im now running the Truvativ Stylo Oct 3.3 converted to a 2x10 with lightweight Bash guard.

The listed weight on the Stylo Oct are 845g with GPX BB mine is probably close to 800grams without the large chainring and light Bash.

What are the Top lightweight Cranks in the $300-400 range. The XX has good reviews but is 754g and the XTR's are even heavier... 

Are there any cranks in the 650-700gram range that are still strong and reliable or should I just stick with the Stylo Oct?


----------



## keithv70 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Noir*

I'm running the Truvativ Noir, its a strong light crank. I recommend it, and a good deal can be found.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

keithv70 said:


> I'm running the Truvativ Noir, its a strong light crank. I recommend it, and a good deal can be found.


Ive heard Good things about the Noir. The SRAM website only lists a difference of 45grams between the Noir and Stylo Oct... Thats not nearly enough for me to make a switch


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

2011 S-works carbon cranks, 175mm = $300.00
Lightning spider & lock ring. Double chainring & bashguard or turn it around & its configed for triple chain ring.= $60.00
Extralite 22/32 chainrings.
BBG superlite chain guide = $12.00
These are US prices.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

xc71 said:


> 2011 S-works carbon cranks, 175mm = $300.00
> Lightning spider & lock ring. Double chainring & bashguard or turn it around & its configed for triple chain ring.= $60.00
> Extralite 22/32 chainrings.
> BBG superlite chain guide = $12.00
> These are US prices.


Nice! Do you notice any flex with it? Also, where can the s-work cranks be purchased online?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't notice any flex - super stiff as there is no weight limit on these cranks.I'm 150 lbs.
These are the stock cranks on every S-Works bike sold.
To purchase:
Specialized.com
lightningbike.com
Extralite chainrings = fairwheelbikes.com
bbgbashguard.com
Note: The Lightning spider & lockring is 22 grams lighter than the Specialized spider/lock ring.
The Lightning lock ring tool was $20.00.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ace, S-Works cranks don't work on every BB. eg. 92 PF, 73mm threaded.
I rigged these up to work on a 68mm threaded BB with Hive cups.


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Hollowgram SL*

These are amongst the lightest,stiffest and sexiest cranks on the market however it will set you a little more than your budget.

yes they are extremely stiff :thumbsup:


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

xc71 said:


> Ace, S-Works cranks don't work on every BB. eg. 92 PF, 73mm threaded.
> I rigged these up to work on a 68mm threaded BB with Hive cups.


Yeah, I forgot there was a reason I wasn't looking at these as an option... What did you BB setup end up weighing?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Get the new Race Face Next SL 2x10 crankset. It's light (610g including BB) and compatible with every bottom bracket standard (*), and costs half as much as the Hollowgram SL. I haven't tried it yet, but my Next SL triple is also very stiff and shifts as well as the XTR crankset it replaced.

(*)
BSA -> Race Face Turbine X-Type (included with the crankset)
Press-Fit BB92 -> Race Face ∅41mm Press-Fit (BB92) → X-Type (sold separately)
BB30 -> Race Face BB30 → X-Type Adapter (sold separately)
Press-Fit BB30 -> RESET PF24


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

keithv70 said:


> I'm running the Truvativ Noir, its a strong light crank. I recommend it, and a good deal can be found.


Double dong on the Noir. Light and stiff.

Go with a colored one if that's your game.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ace5high said:


> Yeah, I forgot there was a reason I wasn't looking at these as an option... What did you BB setup end up weighing?


The Hive cups I believe were 95 grams.


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

I wwill be hunting for Noir myself, occasionally a 3.3 set without BB will show up new on fleabay for about $210, thats almost as low as what a Stylo OCT with BB cost. I'd like the Noir but can't afford to spend $100 premium for it over the Stylo for only 50 grams of what so when the time comes I may end up with another Stylo OCT, I'll be looking for $150 deals online soon.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Crankout said:


> Double dong on the Noir. Light and stiff.
> 
> Go with a colored one if that's your game.


Noir just doesnt offer any real weight savings over the Oct...


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

xc71,

Are the specialized crankset the same as the lighting crankset? If so can you not just run the lighting bottom bracket cups? Especially for standard 68mm threaded bottom bracket frames...


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> xc71,
> 
> Are the specialized crankset the same as the lighting crankset? If so can you not just run the lighting bottom bracket cups? Especially for standard 68mm threaded bottom bracket frames...


The Lightning are the same with the exception of the axle.Lightning offers different length axles for diff. BB. The S-Works axle is only 90.7mm.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

I have anorther question thats related, I started another thread in Cranks but not a single response...

I am also wondering what some of the lightest Aluminmuim Crank arms are on the market right now?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Xtr.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Cheers! said:


> Xtr.


Yeah, I just wish they sold their crank arms only so I could set it up the way I want...


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

ebay for XTR arms. Or try the MTBR classifieds.

There is also RaceFace Turbine SL cranks.


----------



## barrows (Jul 6, 2004)

*What is...*

the q factor of the Specialized S-Works cranks? The Lightnings seem ridiculously wide at 175 mm!


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

xtr, or cannondale hollowgram. all the other options are either heavier or with cracking or worse issues.


----------



## hedgeboar (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheers! said:


> There is also RaceFace Turbine SL cranks.


They're not overly light though, and nothing like as sexy as the old Deus ones.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

RF Next SL.....Hollowgram....all way beyond his budget.
I don't think there is really anything light in that budget.
Used XTR,XX, maybe Aerozine and KCNC....
Maybe some older FSA Carbon cranks, run them double with a Omni Racer BB.

All others are $500 and up....THM Clavicula, Storck Powerarms, Lightning cranks and above mentioned RF and CD HG.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

barrows said:


> the q factor of the Specialized S-Works cranks? The Lightnings seem ridiculously wide at 175 mm!


My 2011 S-Works cranks have a Q factor of 167mm.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

dogdaysunrise said:


> RF Next SL.....Hollowgram....all way beyond his budget.
> I don't think there is really anything light in that budget.
> Used XTR,XX, maybe Aerozine and KCNC....
> Maybe some older FSA Carbon cranks, run them double with a Omni Racer BB.
> ...


Yeah, many are mucho $ some mentioned are in my budget. I think Id like to stick with Aluminum at this time so Im looking into an XTR setup since it doesn't seem there are other Alm crank arms I can build up in that price range...

Doesn't look like Ill find any used on Ebay just yet, because someone needs to tell all the people bidding $400 for used/beat 2008-2010 XTR's on Ebay that they can get them NEW for under $400 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


hedgeboar said:


> They're not overly light though, and nothing like as sexy as the old Deus ones.


why not? it has a titanium spindle. The color not to your liking?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Ace5high said:


> Yeah, many are mucho $ some mentioned are in my budget. I think Id like to stick with Aluminum at this time so Im looking into an XTR setup since it doesn't seem there are other Alm crank arms I can build up in that price range...
> 
> Doesn't look like Ill find any used on Ebay just yet, because someone needs to tell all the people bidding $400 for used/beat 2008-2010 XTR's on Ebay that they can get them NEW for under $400 :thumbsup:


SLX arms are within 10 grams or so, throw some Middleburn rings on em and you have a reasonably priced setup.


----------



## hedgeboar (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheers! said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> why not? it has a titanium spindle. The color not to your liking?


No, I just love all the intricate CNC machining of the older ones, that's all.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> SLX arms are within 10 grams or so, throw some Middleburn rings on em and you have a reasonably priced setup.


Do you mean XT arms? The Weight listed on the SLX triple is showing as 896g's ! I dont see how that large of a difference could be all in Chainrings...


----------



## 2002maniac (Nov 17, 2008)

slx has beefy steel rings. the arms alone weigh about the same as xt


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

2002maniac said:


> slx has beefy steel rings. the arms alone weigh about the same as xt


So do either one way close to that of the XTR arms?

Just trying to figure out if I purchased SLX/XT arms alone could I use a lightning spyder and lightweight rings for the same weight or less of an XTR setup?

This would be ideal...


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Ive gotten many recommendations for the XTR Crank to save weight but when I punch the numbers I just dont see the XTR saving me weight.

Here is the mark according to Price Points "in house measured weights"

2011 - XTR triple Plus BB = 772 grams + 56 gram Bash - 42t XTR Chainring 60gram?? = 768 gram total

2011 Stylo Oct triple + BB = 830 grams + 56 gram Bash guard - 85 gram 42t Ring = 801 gram total

Does 33 grams seem worth a $400 change over to XTR...?


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

XTR crank arms are 526g
+ your bash gaurd @ 56g
+ XTR BB 88g
+ 32t chainring 43g
+ 24t chainring 25g
-------------------------------------
738g

Crankset's usually aren't the best place to save weight, unless you spend $$$$. If you really want lighter cranks your best bet would be lightning/specialized, otherwise your going to spend a lot for minimal savings.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Like I mentioned above - XTR cranks with light chain rings. My Extralite 22T = 16 grams.
Extralite 32T = 28 grams.BBG makes a bashguard thats 47 grams (oval holes) that fits the XTR cranks.I believe FRM rings are even lighter than the Extralites.


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

The Sram Stylo OCT is already a great crank that probably offers the best value of any crankset on the planet. You get the same great long lasting rings as the Noir that are incredibly cheap to replace. And you don't have to worry about hurting a carbon crank, if you live in a rocky area like me. The whole crankset can be had for less than $200 at your LBS if they give you a discount. I was paying close to that just to replace my rings annually on my XTR. My 170mm Stylo OCT 3.3 crankset with bottom bracket came in at an even 800g. I've been told that the Noir actually isn't any lighter. I think Sram posts a lighter than actual weight for the Noir and a heavier than actual weight for the OCT to justify spending the extra money for the Noir. There are lots of pretty and expensive carbon cranks out there, but you will mostly be buying the bling factor vs. the Stylo OCT.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Ace5high said:


> Yeah, I just wish they sold their crank arms only so I could set it up the way I want...


what rings would you want to put on XTR crank arms? when my original M970 rings wore out I tried middleburn chainrings. I spent ages playing with spacers to get the shifting correctly aligned, but they didnt shift anywhere near as well as the original M970 rings.

I've got a spare M970 crankset (with worn out rings) that I'd like to rebuild if I can find suitable lightweight & not overly expensive rings,. that still shift!


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

COLINx86 said:


> XTR crank arms are 526g
> + your bash gaurd @ 56g
> + XTR BB 88g
> + 32t chainring 43g
> ...


So if the SLX arms are only 10 grams over the XTR's why not just buy the SLX arms use my bash, and some light 22t + 32t Chainrings call it a day for 748grams for $250 or so?


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

If SLX arms were only 10g heavier, then there would be no reason to get the XTR's. SLX arms are 75g heavier, though.


----------



## 5power (Jul 26, 2010)

TTTURNER said:


> The Sram Stylo OCT is already a great crank that probably offers the best value of any crankset on the planet. You get the same great long lasting rings as the Noir that are incredibly cheap to replace. And you don't have to worry about hurting a carbon crank, if you live in a rocky area like me. The whole crankset can be had for less than $200 at your LBS if they give you a discount. I was paying close to that just to replace my rings annually on my XTR. My 170mm Stylo OCT 3.3 crankset with bottom bracket came in at an even 800g. I've been told that the Noir actually isn't any lighter. I think Sram posts a lighter than actual weight for the Noir and a heavier than actual weight for the OCT to justify spending the extra money for the Noir. There are lots of pretty and expensive carbon cranks out there, but you will mostly be buying the bling factor vs. the Stylo OCT.


Good to know:thumbsup: I have the nior but going Stylo next time


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

COLINx86 said:


> If SLX arms were only 10g heavier, then there would be no reason to get the XTR's. SLX arms are 75g heavier, though.


I was just quoting post #28 but don't actually know the weights myself...


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

TTTURNER said:


> The Sram Stylo OCT is already a great crank that probably offers the best value of any crankset on the planet. You get the same great long lasting rings as the Noir that are incredibly cheap to replace. And you don't have to worry about hurting a carbon crank, if you live in a rocky area like me. The whole crankset can be had for less than $200 at your LBS if they give you a discount. I was paying close to that just to replace my rings annually on my XTR. My 170mm Stylo OCT 3.3 crankset with bottom bracket came in at an even 800g. I've been told that the Noir actually isn't any lighter. I think Sram posts a lighter than actual weight for the Noir and a heavier than actual weight for the OCT to justify spending the extra money for the Noir. There are lots of pretty and expensive carbon cranks out there, but you will mostly be buying the bling factor vs. the Stylo OCT.


Reminds me of why I got the Stylo Oct in the first place, good post.

I guess I should have asked first if its worth replacing the stock chainrings with something lighter to get the most weight savings out of my current setup?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

COLINx86 said:


> If SLX arms were only 10g heavier, then there would be no reason to get the XTR's. SLX arms are 75g heavier, though.


172.5mm option and lower Q would still be a reason for me..

Liking my E.13/Hive SS cranks, by the way. And now they have a nice dual ring setup for the single crank.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

I picked up a sixc carbon recently really cheap, sold the rings and bb leaving me with cost of circa $150 shipped to my door for new arms. Arms are really stiff and lighter than the old m970xtr I removed, really happy with it. Now race face are back in business not sure any blow out stock is around anymore. Good cranks though.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay, thanks to everyone's info, got a pretty great info thread going here!

I think What Ive decided to do is Keep the Stylo Oct Arms but lighten them with a new Superlight Bash and New Chainrings.

Ive been looking at the below Rings:

-Strong light Chainrings
-FRM rings
-Superlight Rings

But cant seem to find the above anywhere online for sale in the US... Also, are the light CNC 22/24t rings holding up for you guys?


----------



## Kwik (Aug 7, 2007)

This cranckset could be also an option.

Products 2011 | BOR - Germany

It is almost the same design as the tune smartfood. Bor(is), did also design the tune crankset.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

why do you need a bashguard? Run a XTR 2X10 crank (XTR FC-M980, 26/38). Better chainline. lower-q factor. plug and play. No need to triple source parts for various retailers online. Pay. Ship. Install. Ride.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

Has anyone here tried out the FSA K-Force Light 386 cranks? They are pretty light, carbon fiber arms, ceramic bearing BB, and blowout pricing on ebay.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> why do you need a bashguard? Run a XTR 2X10 crank (XTR FC-M980, 26/38). Better chainline. lower-q factor. plug and play. No need to triple source parts for various retailers online. Pay. Ship. Install. Ride.


Personally , I would not ride a crank without a bash for safety reasons. Those big ring cuts are mighty nasty.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

I just got a set of Rotor 3D 104bcd cranks, just arms are 556g in 175mm


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

Ace5high said:


> I was just quoting post #28 but don't actually know the weights myself...


SLX Crank arms only










Setup Single with Niner chainring:


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> SLX arms are within 10 grams or so, throw some Middleburn rings on em and you have a reasonably priced setup.


Hey AZ.MTNS, I could have said...

"  Your ignorance of things bicycle related is astounding"

But that would have kinda made me look like a low life... so I didnt


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Ace5high said:


> Hey AZ.MTNS, I could have said...
> 
> "  Your ignorance of things bicycle related is astounding"
> 
> But that would have kinda made me look like a low life... so I didnt


Yeah but, all that anyone has to do is read your threads and your ignorance is apparent.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Ace5high said:


> Hey AZ.MTNS, I could have said...
> 
> "  Your ignorance of things bicycle related is astounding"
> 
> But that would have kinda made me look like a low life... so I didnt


No worries about "kinda looking like a low life", your already there.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Yeah but, all that anyone has to do is read your threads and your ignorance is apparent.


Hey im just reposting your quotes.

How close did you say the SLX and XRT cranks were again was it 10 grams? And my ignorance is apparent


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

floydlippencott said:


> No worries about "kinda looking like a low life", your already there.


Based on?

AZ.MTS and I quote " Your ignorance of things bicycle related is astounding"

All I did was post his comment, so if that makes me a low life then I guess your correct


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

"You are" should be spelled "you're" and not "your." Even though English is my third Language, my spelling is better than yours. You're both low life losers. 

Now, back to the original topic.


----------



## shauru (Aug 18, 2011)

How about the Tune Bigfoot, nobody tried that one yet ? Seems light at 390g arms only.


----------



## Leebo (Oct 31, 2006)

Anyone know what XT crank arms weigh? thx


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

Tune Bigfoot uses a square tapered BB which means limited choice of bottom brackets and more weight. Not the stiffest crankset from the reviews as well. Looks out of place on most of the bikes besides steel frames. Esthetics aside best aluminum cranks: Cannondale Hollowgram, Shimano XTR. Carbon: THM Clavicula/Lightning. 

Chris.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

xc71 said:


> 2011 S-works carbon cranks, 175mm = $300.00
> Lightning spider & lock ring. Double chainring & bashguard or turn it around & its configed for triple chain ring.= $60.00
> Extralite 22/32 chainrings.
> BBG superlite chain guide = $12.00
> These are US prices.


Just checked on the Specialized web site and they are out of stock. Any Idea where to find them? Also, I think you fit them on the Mojo SL, do you know if they will fit a standard (2007 non-SL) Mojo? thank you.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Davide said:


> Just checked on the Specialized web site and they are out of stock. Any Idea where to find them? Also, I think you fit them on the Mojo SL, do you know if they will fit a standard (2007 non-SL) Mojo? thank you.


Yes they will fit the Mojo, same 68mm BB as the SL. I got the Hive cups to test if this would work, but I would go for the Zipp cups now.
Only other place I know to get this is Canada, but because the bicycle industry is a screwed up joke up here you'll have to pay $800.00 for the exact same thing thats $300.00 in the USA with are money on par.:nono:


----------



## deltasierra (Aug 13, 2008)

TTTURNER said:


> The Sram Stylo OCT is already a great crank


Anyone got a picture of just the crankarms on a scale, like the SLX and XT already here?


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

I found only this foto,but I'm not 100% sure are you talking about thais crank.
moi at scale in Kanata, Ontario, Canada - photo by willy94 - Pinkbike.com


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

How come no one mentioned the Sram X0 crank?

Sram X0 788g with BB - $366

Im looking to upgrade to a Next SL crank so mine will be up for sale with less than 50miles on it shortly...


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

The Next SL is way out of the OP price range though...


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thread is called "best lightweight crank" and you say you are "upgrading" to another so therefore it can't be "the best" 

They look pretty decent actually.



PimpinD said:


> How come no one mentioned the Sram X0 crank?
> 
> Sram X0 788g with BB - $366
> 
> Im looking to upgrade to a Next SL crank so mine will be up for sale with less than 50miles on it shortly...


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

PimpinD said:


> How come no one mentioned the Sram X0 crank?
> 
> Sram X0 788g with BB - $366
> 
> Im looking to upgrade to a Next SL crank so mine will be up for sale with less than 50miles on it shortly...


Double or triple? Color? Lemme know!


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

G-Choro said:


> Double or triple? Color? Lemme know!


X0 GXP 2.2 10-SPEED CRANKSET / TRV138 175 39/26

pm if you are seriously interested with an offer.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Here is a test i found

fairwheelbikes.com • View topic - Crank test #4


----------



## Edu24h (Oct 30, 2006)

Ax-Lightness Engage


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

Cannot say it's best as you have not tried it, have you? If so I would like to hear the thoughts. It's close to my Claviculas as far as the weight goes. 

Chris.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

i still say xtr m985 

they are on sale for 415 at online retailers


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I recently ran across these Extralite home page


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

If you can find these they are Light, Stiff and COOL!!! Every time I see a set for sale I buy them. I have 4 sets.


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

Kooka????


----------



## BubbleGum (Dec 2, 2011)

E.Thirteen XC cranks seem to be really good. They are way less expensive that XTR or XX, but weight roughly the same.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

0ps


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

spartan23 said:


> These are amongst the lightest,stiffest and sexiest cranks on the market however it will set you a little more than your budget.
> 
> yes they are extremely stiff :thumbsup:


Just for into: what is the weight of the Hollowgrams? Are they lighter than Lightning (at 440 with spider + BB) or Rotor 3d+ that come at claimed 493 without BB?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

BubbleGum said:


> E.Thirteen XC cranks seem to be really good. They are way less expensive that XTR or XX, but weight roughly the same.


They now came out with a cool double ring set to be used on their single speed cranks (it also can take a light bashguard) - with granny attached to the middle ring.

Not the lightest, but price/performance is good. 667g with BB without rings. Double ring set is ~120g for 22/36. So a bit more then XTR - but noticeably cheaper, even with ~$90 for the rings. They are nice looking.


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

Ace5high said:


> Im thinking of finally getting a proper lightweight Crankset to shave some Grams. Im now running the Truvativ Stylo Oct 3.3 converted to a 2x10 with lightweight Bash guard.
> 
> The listed weight on the Stylo Oct are 845g with GPX BB mine is probably close to 800grams without the large chainring and light Bash.
> 
> ...


I run XX on my 29er and Caramba Double Barrels on my SS. The Carambas come in around 650g I believe. I've got my SS to fly just under the 20lb radar, and that's with some heavy arse Kenda Nevegals.


----------



## KonaKen (May 6, 2007)

Crankset's usually aren't the best place to save weight, unless you spend $$$$. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I went with XTs when I did my hard tail. They seemed cheap enough and light enough with out breaking the bank.


----------



## Goinslo (Sep 30, 2009)

Man I wish that someone would try their hand at producing an updated version of the sweetwings



mattkock said:


> If you can find these they are Light, Stiff and COOL!!! Every time I see a set for sale I buy them. I have 4 sets.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Goinslo said:


> Man I wish that someone would try their hand at producing an updated version of the sweetwings


If I understand correctly, that would be these,
https://www.bikerumor.com/wp-conten...ycleworks-Cranks-Sweet-Parts-Sweetwings-1.jpg


----------



## Goinslo (Sep 30, 2009)

COLINx86 said:


> If I understand correctly, that would be these,
> https://www.bikerumor.com/wp-conten...ycleworks-Cranks-Sweet-Parts-Sweetwings-1.jpg


Looks like they are a road version, but its awesome to see that someone is working on putting v 1.2 out there. Fingers crossed


----------



## willymcd (May 16, 2007)

on my scale
xtr m970 arms 537.8g
raceface deuce xc 550g


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

Whats the weight of Xtr 960 cranck arms??


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

This thread got me looking for SWorks cranks. Man EBay is a crazy place. I know they're not in stock right now, but some SWork takes off went for $512 on Ebay vs. $300 new.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

TwoTone said:


> This thread got me looking for SWorks cranks. Man EBay is a crazy place. I know they're not in stock right now, but some SWork takes off went for $512 on Ebay vs. $300 new.


I wonder if the Bidders were from outside the US. Specialized USA won't sell these cranks to anyone out the USA, you have to have USA mailing address & credit card billing address.These same cranks in Canada are $800.00:nono::eekster:


----------



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey I'd just like to ask what you guys think of the SRAM XX crankset, and how it stacks up against some of these other suggestions. I'm also looking at the FSA K-Force Light. Looking for a 2x10 for a 29er FS build, it will be mostly SRAM XX components, but I'm not sure about the crankset. Thanks.


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

The Boz said:


> Hey I'd just like to ask what you guys think of the SRAM XX crankset, and how it stacks up against some of these other suggestions. I'm also looking at the FSA K-Force Light. Looking for a 2x10 for a 29er FS build, it will be mostly SRAM XX components, but I'm not sure about the crankset. Thanks.


Look at the MTBR crankset reviews. There is often much more useful and specific info on the product reviews. The XX is a top rated editors choice.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok, mine are set up as an SS but these particular crank arms weigh in at 466g for the arms alone w/ no hardware in a 170mm length. You can run them as a double if you so desire as the small ring mounts are still intact. 

XTR M960. My XT bb weighs in at 94g and my 32t ring (HBC) weighs 31g I picked them up on ebay for $125, sold the two rings that were on them for $45 and then sent them to ceramikoat.com to get milled down and ceramic coated for another $150. So I guess the cranks basically cost me about $230 and the new ring cost me another $35. Not a bad deal really.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry, here is a picture of it at Crazy8's shop after he recoated them for me a week ago.


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

*1SPD* is this chainring have standard shimano size??


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

The M960 crank uses a 102 bcd bolt pattern. I think other Shimano cranks are 104. I got it from Home Brewed Components who also makes them in other sizes and colors.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

Just weighed my XO cranks.

460grams for the arms

Pics here:
» Sram Truvativ XO Carbon Crank actual weight mngnt


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

XO cranks
194g + 282g + 178g = 654g (780g with GXP BB)


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

1SPD said:


> Sorry, here is a picture of it at Crazy8's shop after he recoated them for me a week ago.


Lovely finish on those. You must be very happy with them

As there are lots of pictures of light weight cranks here are mine. 490 with 44/30 chain rings


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

sfer1 said:


> XO cranks
> 194g + 282g + 178g = 654g (780g with GXP BB)
> ...snip...


Impressive. Wish they weren't so expensive =(

TBH I'm surprised the XO cranks don't weigh less. It'd be interesting to see a flex/strength comparison vs other carbon cranks.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

*e*thirteen Crankset Weight*

My crankset just arrived, so I thought I'd share photos.

e*thirteen crank arms only (XC Single/Double 175mm) - 
Weight - 569.6g










e*thirteen SS crankset w/ 32T Al e*thirteen chainring, BB, and chainring bolts - 
Weight - 698.7g










e*thirteen BB weight - 90.1g


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

hot damn, I'm buying an e.13, thanks!


----------



## shauru (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm planing to buy the Raceface Deus XC crank arms, they are quite affordable now, anyone can help with their weight and perhaps some feedback too ? I want to pair them with an XTR BB and some light chainrings.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I like my e thirteen! Its nice and stiff. A lot of mud riding will cause it to squeak and click but a little grease clears it right up.


----------



## Litech (Jun 24, 2011)

*Middleburn crankset*

Middleburn RS8 XC crankarms and spider are only 434 grams and $185. It's square taper but with a Ti BB, a decent strong and inexpensive setup.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

the middleburn is an alright setup. I have the duo setu p with an American classic Bottom bracket. If you are going with middleburn avoid the square taper and ISIS. Do not even consider the ISIS. 

Go with the integrated spindle option and get an xtr bottom bracket cheap somewhere.


----------



## Litech (Jun 24, 2011)

Cheers! said:


> the middleburn is an alright setup. I have the duo setu p with an American classic Bottom bracket. If you are going with middleburn avoid the square taper and ISIS. Do not even consider the ISIS.
> 
> Go with the integrated spindle option and get an xtr bottom bracket cheap somewhere.


I went with a square taper BB from Action Tec so I could adjust the chainline. It's a bit pricey but very adjustable and only 150g.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

spartan23 said:


> These are amongst the lightest,stiffest and sexiest cranks on the market however it will set you a little more than your budget.
> 
> yes they are extremely stiff :thumbsup:


These, but with Praxis Works forged rings.


----------



## TruTone (Jun 30, 2011)

shauru said:


> I'm planing to buy the Raceface Deus XC crank arms, they are quite affordable now, anyone can help with their weight and perhaps some feedback too ? I want to pair them with an XTR BB and some light chainrings.


I would advise against those cranks. I have those on my AM hardtail. I've had trouble with them loosening while riding, not very often but every few dozen hours of riding I have to tighten them. This happens a lot with these cranks... even though I had them professionally installed by a bike shop when I got them. You can take a chance on it now that RaceFace is back in business. They're nice cranks for sure, very very stiff and nice looking. Shift well too. Most would suggest to get SLX or XT cranks instead though. I just like the fact that my Deus XCs are Ano Gold :thumbsup:


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

I ordered the e.13 ss/xc today through my LBS, a little over $200 after my discount.
I'll buy another raceface single speed ring in 32t and done.
It appears on the dealer site there is a 2012 e.13 crankset thats another $25 but I'm not ure what the differences are. It looked a little different in its logos but the weights and everything else looked the same.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

*ouch!*



noot said:


> Impressive. Wish they weren't so expensive =(
> 
> TBH I'm surprised the XO cranks don't weigh less. It'd be interesting to see a flex/strength comparison vs other carbon cranks.


Wow! yes that is soooo impressive: a two chainrings set that weights the same of what a middle tier three chainrings set used to, but costs five times as much! :madman:


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

*Hollowgram weights*

Weight pirated off ebay. 650 grams is for 170mm arms and 53/39 rings and ceramic bearing, checks with what reported by Weight Weenies Web page.

The MTB version is advertised at 580 grams but without bearings (and small parts and crank fitting bolts), add 70-80 grams and you are around the same ballpark. Hollowgram seem lighter than SHIMANO XTR but quite a bit far from the weightweenies kings.


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

Davide said:


> Weight pirated off ebay. 650 grams is for 170mm arms and 53/39 rings and ceramic bearing, checks with what reported by Weight Weenies Web page.
> 
> The MTB version is advertised at 580 grams but without bearings (and small parts and crank fitting bolts), add 70-80 grams and you are around the same ballpark. Hollowgram seem lighter than SHIMANO XTR but quite a bit far from the weightweenies kings.


These ar NOT the same as the Hollowgram SL-


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

2ndgen said:


> These, but with Praxis Works forged rings.


yeah but why switch to a tripple


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

spartan23 said:


> These ar NOT the same as the Hollowgram SL-


Well what are they then? Cannondale web-site claims 580 (without bearings and small parts), Weight Weenies and my other "source" and this other one Cannondale Hollowgram SI BB30 crankset 50/34 compact 175 complete - 668gr | eBay are all in the 660-685 grams and specifically refer to Hollowgram SL ...

... why don't you post the correct weights with a photo


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hollowgram SL
Tune chainrings 39/26
without BB










The Race Face Next SL 2x10 40/28 crankset is lighter (despite its heavier and probably more durable chainrings) and costs half as much.


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

Davide said:


> Well what are they then? Cannondale web-site claims 580 (without bearings and small parts), Weight Weenies and my other "source" and this other one Cannondale Hollowgram SI BB30 crankset 50/34 compact 175 complete - 668gr | eBay are all in the 660-685 grams and specifically refer to Hollowgram SL ...
> 
> ... why don't you post the correct weights with a photo


sorry to burst your bubble but your "source" are inaccurate-
to begin with the ebay link you posted are NOT Hollowgram SL's , those are Hollowgram si (older version) . designed in the late 90-s 2000. The si crank arms are heavier VS the SL's-

maybe there is a typo, if you CAP the si=SL 
go and verify with the seller

Here's the real SL from the same seller- I'm surprised you didnt see them or simply chose not to believe. Keep in mind this has a 53/39 (heavier chainrings)
Cannondale Hollowgram SI SL crankset 582 grams complete BB30 ceramic 175mm 53/39 | eBay

another @ 605g
Cannondale Hollowgram SL SRAM XX Crankset BB30 175 NEW | eBay

aside from weight they are extremely stiff  (most important) and durable :thumbsup:
love the simple design of the Hollowgrams.

I own both si and SL cranks and there is a difference (I'll snap pictures on my next BB bearing replacement). 

pictures from a previously disccused thread







.









I beat the crap out of mines- on my 3rd set of chainrings, 2nd set of pedals, ?? amount of chains, several sets of BB bearings, 2nd set XTR cassette with 1 set of Hollowgram SL's :thumbsup:


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

What are you trying to prove comparing the cranksets with bottom brackets of different standards? A BB30 BB is lighter than a BB92 one. And that Race Face BB92 BB (95g) isn't particularly light to begin with. It can be replaced with an ACER Racing BB92 BB w/ Ceramic Bearings, which is 28g lighter, reducing the weight to 595g with BB.

Even if the Hollowgram SL crankset was lighter, which it isn't, it costs twice as much.

Besides, you're using your crankset with XX chainrings:


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> What are you trying to prove comparing the cranksets with bottom brackets of different standards? A BB30 BB is lighter than a BB92 one. And that Race Face BB92 BB (95g) isn't particularly light to begin with. It can be replaced with an ACER Racing BB92 BB w/ Ceramic Bearings, which is 28g lighter, reducing the weight to 595g with BB.
> 
> Even if the Hollowgram SL crankset was lighter, which it isn't, it costs twice as much.
> 
> Besides, you're using your crankset with XX chainrings:


The Hollowgram SL cranksets comes standard with a BB30 (they were designed specifically for a BB30 frame) and thats the picture you see- not mix and match to get it down to a lower weight sorry if that dissapoints you 

FYI- Sram XX chainrings/ spider is a heavy set (weigh one if you get a chance) 









on the other hand, the standard C'dale 7075-T6 44/29 chainrings, bolts with a Hollowgram spider @ 150g

I still chose the Sram XX chainrings over the C'dale as the XX shifts magically (though its 72g heavier)

I had my Hollowgram SL set, BB30, 44/29t etc @ ~560g range (directly from C'dale and standard on my bike with NO mods) 

do this math-

this









+ this (44/29t, Hollowgram spider, bolts @ 150g)









+BB30 (sorry no picture yet @102g)

= 528g's, factor in the ceramic bearings, dust caps and misc rings equals :thumbsup:

again this is standard on my bike, I wanted a better shifting ride so I went with the heavier sram XX

one thing you got right is the price, the SL's are'nt cheap 

cheers


----------



## willymcd (May 16, 2007)

shauru said:


> I'm planing to buy the Raceface Deus XC crank arms, they are quite affordable now, anyone can help with their weight and perhaps some feedback too ? I want to pair them with an XTR BB and some light chainrings.


dude, if you would have looked back two weeks on this thread you would have seen I posted the weight of the dues xc crank arms. they are 550g, just 12.2g heavier then my m970 cranks. 
Unlike others I have had zero issues with mine and are on their second bike with probably 2500 AM miles on them. 
I think most of the problems is from people putting too much bearing preload on them, because they don't check how many spacers their bike needs by putting the crank on first and then measuring the gap, or incrementally adding spacers. I made thinner spacers from plastic cards for fine tuning. It is not as easy of a system as shimano, but it works just fine.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a set of XTR 980's that I plan to replace the factory rings with Carbon TI rings. They claim I will save 48 grams or so, I will report when I get them. Can anybody confirm this weight savings?

Currently using a Shimano BB92, is there a lighter alternative with ceramic bearings? Do I have any options?


----------



## willymcd (May 16, 2007)

these may not be the best but they are probably the best bang for the buck for lightweight cranks right now, FSA k-force light crank arms. Although I hear these guys have some problems? I also wonder if the triple 64/104 bcd arms weigh the same?


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

spartan23 said:


> sorry to burst your bubble but your "source" are inaccurate-
> to begin with the ebay link you posted are NOT Hollowgram SL's , those are Hollowgram si (older version) . designed in the late 90-s 2000. The si crank arms are heavier VS the SL's-
> 
> maybe there is a typo, if you CAP the si=SL
> ...


You are finding conflict where there is none: I don't care about one brand over the other ... I am still using Race Face LP with square Bottom bracket! (used to be 670 with titanium spindle, now 790 :madman

I am just trying to get to the numbers because eventually I will need a new crank. Good to see that the double ring MTB set up is at 600 grams, still heavier than Clavicula or Lightning, but very competitive.

Happy new year!


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

Davide said:


> You are finding conflict where there is none: I don't care about one brand over the other ... I am still using Race Face LP with square Bottom bracket! (used to be 670 with titanium spindle, now 790 :madman
> 
> I am just trying to get to the numbers because eventually I will need a new crank. Good to see that the double ring MTB set up is at 600 grams, still heavier than Clavicula or Lightning, but very competitive.
> 
> Happy new year!


my previous SL set up was around 570g (complete) but as I mentioned I went with much heavier Truvative XX chainrings to get better shifts + at 500+g's its VERY, VERY stiff AND durable compared to my previous FSA Carbon cranks and XTR's (not many WW parts can boast about this) .

not sure how much lower than 570g you can get without spliting bolts, chainrings and/ or cranks (when riden hard).

its all good on this end 

Cheers- Happy New Year :thumbsup:


----------



## mucky (Dec 17, 2010)

spartan23 said:


> The Hollowgram SL cranksets comes standard with a BB30 (they were designed specifically for a BB30 frame) and thats the picture you see- not mix and match to get it down to a lower weight sorry if that dissapoints you
> 
> FYI- Sram XX chainrings/ spider is a heavy set (weigh one if you get a chance)
> 
> ...


I think his point was that you can't factor in the weight of the BB when comparing the cranks. 
I'm not sure what he meant by the choice of your rings, but I liked seeing the weight with the SRAM rings.


----------



## Monticone (Nov 30, 2004)

And Truvativ/SRAM X.0 with new Carbon-Ti Ti Integral (36/22) spiderless titanium chainrings?


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Monticone said:


> And Truvativ/SRAM X.0 with new Carbon-Ti Ti Integral (36/22) spiderless titanium chainrings?


Lovely THM in the back ground. What chainrings on them?


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

spartan23 said:


> yeah but why switch to a tripple


Read the fine print under the specs box: 
"Coming soon! Mountain Double - 42/30t, 38/26t, 36/24t"

:thumbsup:


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

mucky said:


> I think his point was that you can't factor in the weight of the BB when comparing the cranks.
> I'm not sure what he meant by the choice of your rings, but I liked seeing the weight with the SRAM rings.


He was trying to "prove" that the Hollowgram SL crankset is lighter than the Race Face Next SL 2x10, so he posted a pic with TA chainrings instead of the XX ones he's actually using. He knew that with those the Hollowgram SL is heavier than the Next SL 2x10, even factoring in the weight of the different standard bottom brackets.

He says he choses XX chainrings over others because they shift magically. Well, one could say the same about Turbine chainrings. They're aren't the lightest option either, but they're very durable and shift as well as XTR.

I think Hollowgram SL w/ XX chainrings vs. Race Face Next SL 2x10 w/ Turbine chainrings is a fair comparison. The Next SL 2x10 crankset is lighter. And once again, it costs half as much.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

DavidR1 said:


> I have a set of XTR 980's that I plan to replace the factory rings with Carbon TI rings. They claim I will save 48 grams or so, I will report when I get them. Can anybody confirm this weight savings?
> 
> Currently using a Shimano BB92, is there a lighter alternative with ceramic bearings? Do I have any options?


PressFit BB92 w/ Ceramic Bearings for Shimano MTB Crank | eBay


----------



## Monticone (Nov 30, 2004)

B.Trimble said:


> Lovely THM in the back ground. What chainrings on them?


The chainrings on the Clavicula are Carbon-Ti X-Double Titanium EVO Kit 36/24 (104/64) with above a carbon home-made bashring.
.:: Carbon-Ti - Hi Tech Bicycle Components ::.

These stuff aren't mine but of my friend Alessio.


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> He was trying to "prove" that the Hollowgram SL crankset is lighter than the Race Face Next SL 2x10, so he posted a pic with TA chainrings instead of the XX ones he's actually using. He knew that with those the Hollowgram SL is heavier than the Next SL 2x10, even factoring in the weight of the different standard bottom brackets.
> 
> He says he choses XX chainrings over others because they shift magically. Well, one could say the same about Turbine chainrings. They're aren't the lightest option either, but they're very durable and shift as well as XTR.
> 
> I think Hollowgram SL w/ XX chainrings vs. Race Face Next SL 2x10 w/ Turbine chainrings is a fair comparison. The Next SL 2x10 crankset is lighter. And once again, it costs half as much.


Huh 

Its funny how suddenly you know the weight of the XX chainrings (lol) (you had assumed my Hollowgrams were lighter because of the XX (lol) .

My point is, my Hollowgram SL's are within 560-600g's and very, very stiff and durable its gonna be tough to match/ exceed the stiffness to weight ratio of the Hollowgram SL's.
My previous FSA K force carbons or XTR's doest even come close.

How long have you been running your raceface? Have you logged thousands and thousands of miles and over a million feet of climbs in them?

Yes, if you are on a budget then surely the Hollowgram SL's are'nt for you.

cheers-


----------



## mucky (Dec 17, 2010)

sfer1 said:


> He was trying to "prove" that the Hollowgram SL crankset is lighter than the Race Face Next SL 2x10, so he posted a pic with TA chainrings instead of the XX ones he's actually using. He knew that with those the Hollowgram SL is heavier than the Next SL 2x10, even factoring in the weight of the different standard bottom brackets.
> 
> He says he choses XX chainrings over others because they shift magically. Well, one could say the same about Turbine chainrings. They're aren't the lightest option either, but they're very durable and shift as well as XTR.
> 
> I think Hollowgram SL w/ XX chainrings vs. Race Face Next SL 2x10 w/ Turbine chainrings is a fair comparison. The Next SL 2x10 crankset is lighter. And once again, it costs half as much.


I don't understand where your coming from. He just posted the weight of some cranksets. This thread is "lightest crankset". There is no "fair.comparison". It is what it is. I'm glad to see both versions of the hollowgrams. Show weights of diffetent variations to compare to others. I still don't think the BB should be involved.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

spartan23 said:


> Huh
> 
> Its funny how suddenly you know the weight of the XX chainrings (lol) (you had assumed my Hollowgrams were lighter because of the XX (lol) .
> 
> ...


I never assumed your Hollowgrams were lighter because of the XX. Those chainrings aren't light, so it would make absolutely no sense for me to assume that.

On the contrary, I posted a pic showing your Hollowgrams were heavier because of the XX.

The reason you chose to post this pic:










instead of this one (with the XX chainrings you're actually using):










is because you wanted to make people believe the Hollograms were lighter than the Next SL 2x10. 609.5g vs. 623g. You couldn't do that with the pic that reads 635.4g.

Even factoring in the different standard bottom brackets (*), this:










is heavier than this:










If you you wanna compare both cranksets with flimsier chainrings that aren't as durable nor shift as well as the XX and Turbine ones, this:










is heavier than this:










(*) The Cannondale BB30 bottom bracket weighs 67.5g. The Race Face X-Type Team XC BB shown in that last pic, 100g. And the Race Face BB92 BB, 95g. So factoring in the different standard bottom brackets helps the Hollowgrams look lighter than they actually are. The Next SL's with a 67g ACER Racing BB92 bottom bracket would be about 40g lighter than the Hollowgrams. That's how you do a fair comparison: *both * cranksets with chainrings of the same kind (not one with flimsier chainrings than the other) and *both* with bottom brackets of the same weight.

I'm not on a budget, but I always try to spend my money wisely. The Next SL crankset is light and stiff and shifts as well as XTR. What would be the point of spending twice as much on the Hollowgram SL?


----------



## mucky (Dec 17, 2010)

Davide said:


> Weight pirated off ebay. 650 grams is for 170mm arms and 53/39 rings and ceramic bearing, checks with what reported by Weight Weenies Web page.
> 
> The MTB version is advertised at 580 grams but without bearings (and small parts and crank fitting bolts), add 70-80 grams and you are around the same ballpark. Hollowgram seem lighter than SHIMANO XTR but quite a bit far from the weightweenies kings.


@ spartan23. These sure are SL's. You claim they are NOT, and are Si's. It says SL on the arm. The high weight might be because they have some heavy FSA road rings


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mucky said:


> @ spartan23. These sure are SL's. You claim they are NOT, and are Si's. It says SL on the arm. The high weight might be because they have some heavy FSA road rings


I've been trying to find a used pair on Ebay and from my research they all say SL on the arms. Some are the old non SI versions.

From thier website:

"In 2008, Cannondale's engineers revised the Hollowgram crank design, enlarging the core pocket, trimming weight and retaining the cranks' trademark stiffness.

At a total system weight of 580 grams, the *Hollowgram Si SL* and BB30 system is the lightest production crankset on the planet.

"Moreover, no other production crank can claim the stiffness-to-weight ratio of Cannondale's Hollowgram.
Key points include:

Crankarms are constructed from a 2000-series aluminum that has twice the fatigue life of 7000-series aluminum.
Crankarms are mated to a thin-walled, hollow, oversized 30mm aluminum bottom bracket axle for superior balance of strength, weight and stiffness.
The two-piece, hollow crankarms are CNC-machined for optimum strength and light weight."


----------



## mucky (Dec 17, 2010)

TwoTone said:


> I've been trying to find a used pair on Ebay and from my research they all say SL on the arms. Some are the old non SI versions.
> 
> From thier website:
> 
> ...


Got ya. Kinda sucks that they still have the SL marking on them.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mucky said:


> Got ya. Kinda sucks that they still have the SL marking on them.


Cant get a complete answer since some dont have SL on the arms. But one pair that did, the seller told me when I asked that they weren't SLs. Manufacturers doing stupid **** like that amazes me.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

sfer1 said:


> If you you wanna compare both cranksets with flimsier chainrings that aren't as durable nor shift as well as the XX and Turbine ones, this:


Specialites rings are far from flimsy, and are pretty durable. They also shift just as well as the race face rings (but neither shifts as good as XTR or XX). 
My time was limited on the race face rings, so I don't know about durability, but have they improved? The old race face rings wore really fast.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

The old Race Face chainrings didn't shift as well as XTR. The Turbine chainrings do and they're very durable. I've been using my Race Face Next SL triple crankset for 2 years and the chainrings still look almost brand new.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

I posted one pic early in this thread with cranks, spider, rings & chain guide.Some additional pics.
2011 S-Works 175mm MTB cranks.
Lightning spider.
Extralite rings 32/22.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

can we use the s-works crankset with standard bottom bracket frames?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> can we use the s-works crankset with standard bottom bracket frames?


68 threaded - yes.
73 threaded - no.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Why does it fit 73mm and not 68mm BB?
Does it have a short spindle? 
i'm sure we can do a workaround to make it fit 73mm BB, which is the one I have in my stevens frame


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> Why does it fit 73mm and not 68mm BB?
> Does it have a short spindle?
> i'm sure we can do a workaround to make it fit 73mm BB, which is the one I have in my stevens frame


You have it backwards.It doesn't fit 73 because the axle is to short = 90.7mm.I have these on a Ibis Mojo SL - 68BB, I would really like to fit these on my Spark RC 73BB, but the only way is to remove material from the frame BB, I'm not going to do this on a carbon frame.The only other option is there is a crazy Italian who says he can make these work on a PF92 frame by removing aluminium from the inside of the non- drive side crank arm at the axle junction.This could work, but if it doesn't you've got a really sweet set of book ends.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

ups yes I wrote it wrong It's 5:40am here.. I'm half sleeping. 
It's only 5mm or material to remove. Maybe 1.25mm on each part (inside of the cranks and frame) will do. But this is just me thinking out loud for possibilities.
Prices on this crank are high I suppose? are 500dollars enough?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> ups yes I wrote it wrong It's 5:40am here.. I'm half sleeping.
> It's only 5mm or material to remove. Maybe 1.25mm on each part (inside of the cranks and frame) will do. But this is just me thinking out loud for possibilities.
> Prices on this crank are high I suppose? are 500dollars enough?


Yikes, 5:40 AM, time for an Expresso Sergio I don't think you could remove 1.25mm from the inside of the drive side crank arm - it might screw up the chain line.My set up already reduced the chain line by 2mm, which I prefered running 2x9.
Not sure on euro prices, but if you know someone who lives in the USA price is dirt cheap @ $300.00.Specialized USA won't sell to anyone outside of the USA.Don't bother contacting any friends in Canada to get these, Spec. Canada sells these for $800.00 even though US/cnd dollar is on par.:nono::skep:


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

mucky said:


> @ spartan23. These sure are SL's. You claim they are NOT, and are Si's. It says SL on the arm. The high weight might be because they have some heavy FSA road rings


Hi Mucky- If you are reffering to this Cannondale Hollowgram SI BB30 crankset 50/34 compact 175 complete - 668gr | eBay (posted by David) then you are ABSOLUTELY, POSTIVELY WRONG- these are si's NOT SL's- pls contact the seller and verify 

I own both SL and si cranks so I know :thumbsup:

@ Mr WW (sfer1) - since you still are'nt properly familiar (and convinced) with the Hollowgrams weight- here's my Hollowgrams SL's COMPLETE out of the box (meaning everything C'dale, no aftermarket parts or mods)- , your Raceface isnt even close if it comes best @ 595g even with ALL your lightweight supporting mods :nono:

I keep telling you- Its very, very tough to beat this set when it comes to weight, durability and stiffness (price aside)-

I have yet to see a set top this when it comes "stiffness to weight ratio" (keep in mind this set was released back in 2008- the si's has been out since 2000 :thumbsup:

here's my set back in 2008









Hollowgram SL- *complete right out of the box with 44/29 * MTB C'dale rings
(picture below pirated off the net but similar to mines) :thumbsup:

my set actually is in the* 550g * range since I went with a C'dale 42/29 ring


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> He was trying to "prove" that the Hollowgram SL crankset is lighter than the Race Face Next SL 2x10, so he posted a pic with TA chainrings instead of the XX ones he's actually using. He knew that with those the Hollowgram SL is heavier than the Next SL 2x10, even factoring in the weight of the different standard bottom brackets.
> 
> He says he choses XX chainrings over others because they shift magically. Well, one could say the same about Turbine chainrings. They're aren't the lightest option either, but they're very durable and shift as well as XTR.
> 
> I think Hollowgram SL w/ XX chainrings vs. Race Face Next SL 2x10 w/ Turbine chainrings is a fair comparison. The Next SL 2x10 crankset is lighter. And once again, it costs half as much.


you are wrong again Mr weight weenie-

my SL's are in the 550g range 42/29 out of the box (no mods) :thumbsup:

and you were boasting about 595 g's after ALL your supporting weight weenie mods ?? sheesh...


----------



## a.k. (Nov 6, 2011)

bholwell said:


> e*thirteen SS crankset w/ 32T Al e*thirteen chainring, BB, and chainring bolts -
> Weight - 698.7g
> 
> e*thirteen BB weight - 90.1g


xtr m985 40-28 with BB - 716g (xtr bb is 88g)
(can't add picture - 4 more posts needed)


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Is not the best lightweight crank the lightest one with out chain rings no matter the cost in $$?
Most of these look heavy


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

b.trimble said:


> is not the best lightweight crank the lightest one with out chain rings no matter the cost in $$?
> Most of these look heavy


 x2.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

spartan23 said:


> you are wrong again Mr weight weenie-
> 
> my SL's are in the 550g range 42/29 out of the box (no mods) :thumbsup:
> 
> and you were boasting about 595 g's after ALL your supporting weight weenie mods ?? sheesh...












Sorry to burst your bubble, but the bottom bracket in that pic is a 100g Race Face X-Type Team XC. A 67g ACER Racing BB92 BB would reduce the weight another 33g.

596g - 33g = *563g* after ALL "my" supporting weight weenie mods.










Pretty much the same weight as the lightest Hollowgrams you could find. Not to mention that those minimalistic ceramic bearings aren't included in the regular price. They cost an extra 80 euros, which is more than what I paid for the ACER Racing BB.

Besides, if those Cannondale chainrings were so light and great, why did you replace them with XX chainrings? I don't care how much your crankset used to weigh. As it is right now, it's about 25g heavier than mine (with sturdy Turbine chainrings that shift prefectly), which cost me half as much.


----------



## _ceee_ (Oct 16, 2009)

I have some kcnc xc1 triple crank with 2 TA chainrings 40/26 it's weight 657g incl bb, it can even 20 - 30g lighter when i replace the chairings for som frm chainrings and some lighter bolts. it's also a very cheap crank, it cost €240. only the bearing's are a lithle bith crapy buth i replaced them for some skf bearings and now it runs very smooth.









Sorry for the crapy iphone pics


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

_ceee_ said:


> I have some kcnc xc1 triple crank with 2 TA chainrings 40/26 it's weight 657g incl bb, it can even 20 - 30g lighter when i replace the chairings for som frm chainrings and some lighter bolts. it's also a very cheap crank, it cost €240. only the bearing's are a lithle bith crapy buth i replaced them for some skf bearings and now it runs very smooth.
> 
> Sorry for the crapy iphone pics


good picture. Love the TA chainrings :thumbsup:


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

does anyone knows the weight of the Next SL Triple (170 mm) without the Turbine chainrings ?

And where I can buy this configuration ?


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

XTR and be done with it


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

XTR shifts the best. XTR means you will finish the race. It also means your ride won't be down when you are awaiting some light crank to come back from warranty.

However I would love to try the RaceFace Next SL crank. Gotta support made in Canada stuff.


----------



## Ottoturbo (Jun 24, 2011)

XTR is not lightweight.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

There's a difference between "not lightweight" and not the absolute lightest.
XTR is lightweight, but far from the lightest.


----------



## Ottoturbo (Jun 24, 2011)

730g with BB is not light weight. This is the weight weenies section.


----------



## BikeShopMonkey (Nov 18, 2010)

Ottoturbo said:


> 730g with BB is not light weight. This is the weight weenies section.


true but there are two views to weight weenies.

those that build and ride dainty. and those that build and ride.

not saying that anything lighter than xtr will not last, but some of us ride/race hard and need to count on reliability as much as light weight.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Ottoturbo said:


> 730g with BB is not light weight.


Sure it is.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Ottoturbo said:


> 730g with BB is not light weight. This is the weight weenies section.


Agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Ottoturbo said:


> 730g with BB is not light weight. This is the weight weenies section.


If you actually ride your bike it's light weight.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

XC71- sent you a PM


----------



## Kwik (Aug 7, 2007)

Here a picture of my BOR XC666 crankset, weight I don't know sorry. Will be a little lighter then XTR.



Great looks.
Stiff 30 mm alu axle.
Until now no problems.


----------



## Ottoturbo (Jun 24, 2011)

xc71 said:


> I posted one pic early in this thread with cranks, spider, rings & chain guide.Some additional pics.
> 2011 S-Works 175mm MTB cranks.
> Lightning spider.
> Extralite rings 32/22.


Do you know the axle length of the Specialized Fact crank? Horisontal bearing face/position to opposite side.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ottoturbo said:


> Do you know the axle length of the Specialized Fact crank? Horisontal bearing face/position to opposite side.


2011 MTB version = 90.7mm.


----------



## Ottoturbo (Jun 24, 2011)

Do the road version have a shorter axle?

Looks like it:


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure, but I beleive the road version has a shorter axle.


----------



## Ottoturbo (Jun 24, 2011)

The mtb axle might be long enough for external cup BB30? Are the axle bits available as spare parts for this crank?


----------



## Ottoturbo (Jun 24, 2011)

The road verson only fits PF30, and that is to narrow for a en external cup BB30 with a 68mm wide crank housing. The MTB version fits something called 84.5 OSBB. That means something like a 84.5mm wide bottom bracket. What kind of crank housing and BB do you use, xc71?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ottoturbo said:


> The road verson only fits PF30, and that is to narrow for a en external cup BB30 with a 68mm wide crank housing. The MTB version fits something called 84.5 OSBB. That means something like a 84.5mm wide bottom bracket. What kind of crank housing and BB do you use, xc71?


Frame = 68mm threaded.
BB = Hive BB30 threaded cups with no spacers.Running bearing covers, no shims just wave washer to preload bearings.
When the bearings go in the Hive cups I will be replacing with THM Clav. MTB cups.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Ottoturbo said:


> The road verson only fits PF30, and that is to narrow for a en external cup BB30 with a 68mm wide crank housing. The MTB version fits something called 84.5 OSBB. That means something like a 84.5mm wide bottom bracket. What kind of crank housing and BB do you use, xc71?


So does that mean a road set will fit a 2012 Specialized Mountain bike?

I've got a line on some road crank arms for a really good price, just worried it won't fit.


----------



## Ottoturbo (Jun 24, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> So does that mean a road set will fit a 2012 Specialized Mountain bike?
> 
> I've got a line on some road crank arms for a really good price, just worried it won't fit.


I don't know.


----------



## Ottoturbo (Jun 24, 2011)

xc71 said:


> Frame = 68mm threaded.
> BB = Hive BB30 threaded cups with no spacers.Running bearing covers, no shims just wave washer to preload bearings.
> When the bearings go in the Hive cups I will be replacing with THM Clav. MTB cups.


Which tool did you use for the spider lock ring?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ottoturbo said:


> Which tool did you use for the spider lock ring?


Lightning spider lock ring = Lightning lock ring tool.


----------



## Ottoturbo (Jun 24, 2011)

The tool looks like the same as on the Specialized spider. Did you purchase the Lighting tool or have a shop do it?


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Light for Alloy 2X*

Cannondale Hollowgram SL 175mm arms with 40/27 Experimental Prototype spider-less Ti ring-set, (95g) and Token Tiramic ceramic BB30 bearings. The weight is 537g.


----------



## norty_mtb (Oct 23, 2007)

TwoTone said:


> So does that mean a road set will fit a 2012 Specialized Mountain bike?
> 
> I've got a line on some road crank arms for a really good price, just worried it won't fit.


Lightning has a spacer that you can put in to make the bb spindle wider. I have one along with an extra spider. PM or check my mtbr classified if you are interested.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

norty_mtb said:


> Lightning has a spacer that you can put in to make the bb spindle wider. I have one along with an extra spider. PM or check my mtbr classified if you are interested.


Any chance you could post a pic of that spacer, I'm very interested as this could mean the MTB version would work on threaded BB73.I thought the Herth style interface on the Lightning cranks was different from the S-Works?


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

xc71 said:


> Any chance you could post a pic of that spacer, I'm very interested as this could mean the MTB version would work on threaded BB73.I thought the Herth style interface on the Lightning cranks was different from the S-Works?


They both has different interfaces though, Sworks more prettier looking but Lightning just works.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Mattias_Hellöre said:


> They both has different interfaces though, Sworks more prettier looking but Lightning just works.


Thats what I thought and I just checkd as well and there not even close...way different.
Mattias how difficult would it be to make a 5mm Herth spacer to fit between the axle halfs on the S-Works cranks.This could be a very popular spacer as it would probably let the cranks fit BB73 & Pf92 and possibly let the road version fit MTB BB68 & PF30.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

xc71 said:


> Thats what I thought and I just checkd as well and there not even close...way different.
> Mattias how difficult would it be to make a 5mm Herth spacer to fit between the axle halfs on the S-Works cranks.This could be a very popular spacer as it would probably let the cranks fit BB73 & Pf92 and possibly let the road version fit MTB BB68 & PF30.


I´ve bought the tooling to make a such spacer, I´m in thesame boat as most Sworks craks users, bought a wrong type (too narrow) and then left in a shelf..
So making a 7075-T6 spacer is not that hard..

Is you are willing to pay some euros to buy a such spacer so I can make 5-10mm thick spacers in 10 pieces or so..


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

2011 Race Face Next XC triple
Not the lightest but darn light.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Mattias_HellÃ¶re said:


> I´ve bought the tooling to make a such spacer, I´m in thesame boat as most Sworks craks users, bought a wrong type (too narrow) and then left in a shelf..
> So making a 7075-T6 spacer is not that hard..
> 
> Is you are willing to pay some euros to buy a such spacer so I can make 5-10mm thick spacers in 10 pieces or so..


I'm interested in a 5mm spacer for sure.
Another question on this Mattias. Specialized uses a special bolt to join the two axle halfs together, would that bolt still be long enough if adding a 5mm spcer?


----------



## Ottoturbo (Jun 24, 2011)

Mattias_HellÃ¶re said:


> I´ve bought the tooling to make a such spacer, I´m in thesame boat as most Sworks craks users, bought a wrong type (too narrow) and then left in a shelf..
> So making a 7075-T6 spacer is not that hard..
> 
> Is you are willing to pay some euros to buy a such spacer so I can make 5-10mm thick spacers in 10 pieces or so..


I bought an used road crank (cheap and available, unlike Specialzed mtb version), which has 70mm axle lenght, I need 90mm to use external cup 7806 bearings on a 68mm crank tube. I was hoping to use mulltiple Lightning axle spacers but these have 8 teeth, not 6 like on the old style Specialized axle:










Bearing seal and spacer details for SRAM XX spyder installation

I drawing up in Solidworks a 20mm spacer and hoping to send it over to you to see if you can make something up in 7075 T6.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Great, my mail is mattias @ hellore.se


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Ottoturbo said:


> I bought an used road crank (cheap and available, unlike Specialzed mtb version), which has 70mm axle lenght, I need 90mm to use external cup 7806 bearings on a 68mm crank tube. I was hoping to use mulltiple Lightning axle spacers but these have 8 teeth, not 6 like on the old style Specialized axle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been tempted to go this route, but Specialized recommended against using road cranks on a mountain bike. They said the stresses are different.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

mestapho said:


> 2011 Race Face Next XC triple
> Not the lightest but darn light.


100g lighter than XTR is good! Do you have more pictures of the crank? 
How does it compare to XTR for stiffness?


----------



## jthurd (Oct 4, 2006)

Profile Elite Pro- 172.5mm, 30/42 $100.
Add 174g for a D/A, 200g for XTR BB (Octalink). Put hundreds of miles on these cranks. Stiff, reliable, and cheap. Hard to find these days. 94/58BCD BB's readily available. 


SiSL- expensive. Shitty 26/39 chainrings. Add 87(?) grams for Vuma Quad ceramic BB. Rides awesome. Need better/lighter rings.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I still think the XTR is the best crank on the market. Because you can adjust the preload on the bearings.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

You don't see many Aerozine, but they are a light alloy crank especially the sets with the ti axle. Also this set has a 38/27t titanium rings from E|P, (98g).


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Those aerozine cranks look similar to the atik ones.

I tried thw atik crankset with the ti axle back when Nino was pushing those. Biggest waste of money. The crank arms litterally wobbled under load. The instructionshad no torque specs. The nondrive crankarm constantly loosened.

The whole crankset in the end was held together by liberal amounts of blue loctite.

The spider also had no stiffness. You could hear the chain brush against the front derailluer under load.

The bearing seals were garbage. I raced in a rainy weekend and 2 weeks later the bearings were dead.

Whatevever you do, don't buy aerozine, atik, token, cranksets. Waste of time and money.

Weight Weenies • View topic - cranks help


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

willymcd said:


> these may not be the best but they are probably the best bang for the buck for lightweight cranks right now, FSA k-force light crank arms. Although I hear these guys have some problems? I also wonder if the triple 64/104 bcd arms weigh the same?


This is what im interested in! Ive seen some on sale for $300 FSA K-Force Light XC Chainset MegaExo 9spd | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

BUT it looks they only use 94 BCD 4 bolt chainrings looks extremely difficult to find or swap with different gearing :madman:


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

sergio_pt said:


> 100g lighter than XTR is good! Do you have more pictures of the crank?
> How does it compare to XTR for stiffness?


Haven't ridden XTR cranks before.
Without BB but with chainrings and hardware it's 585 gms.









By shigchiro at 2012-02-15


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

*Found something...*

I just bought one of these on sale.









Its a triple so Ill post the weight when it arrives.

Does anyone run one of these? Ive heard a lot of mixed reviews about them...


----------



## DukeNeverwinter (May 6, 2006)

Raceface next SL 26/38 175mm 508grams. NO BB


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

On the specialized cranks...

1.) Could road cranks be used on PF30? No way, the mountain cranks end up with the arms pretty close to the chainstays as-is, any more than a couple mm narrower would be a problem (on my 2012 Stumpjumper EVO M5 frame).

2.) What tool for the spider lockring? I'm sure the lightning lockring tool works perfect, but you really don't need to get so fancy with the tools... the sickle shaped tool used for old-school bottom bracket lockrings works perfectly (if you don't have one already the shop down the road from you can tighten it down for you, you won't touch it once it's loctited and tightened).


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

The case against the Raceface next Sl crankset is that it is very difficult to adjust the preload on the bearings for the bottom bracket. It relies on elastomer orings to do it... big 

You have to get it perfect else you have too much drag and premature bearing wear. Or you get play or improper engagement of nondrive side crank arm to spindle.

Atleast Raceface has preload on the bearings. Some of the crap-o-la cranksets out there can't even preload the bearings correctly.

That is why I'm a strong support of Shimano XTR. Light, stiff, strong and offers bearings preload adjustment.

If extralite offered a more optimized spider design on their E-bones-W it would be a good choice because you can adjust the preload on the bearings with a threaded collar like Shimano. But if you run their Gara 2x9/2x10 chainring setup with their crank there is almost zero clearance between the rings and the frame. Comeon Alessandro, if you are reading this. Redesign your extralite crankset for MTBs to better take advantage of a proper 2x10/2x9 spacing.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Cheers! said:


> That is why I'm a strong support of Shimano XTR. Light, stiff, strong and offers bearings preload adjustment.


Ive heard the XTR argument by many. The only issue I take is that they really are not light  I think my $150 Stylo Oct might match them in the weight department, so I dont see any reason to spend 3x that on XTR's...


----------



## willymcd (May 16, 2007)

Cheers! said:


> The case against the Raceface next Sl crankset is that it is very difficult to adjust the preload on the bearings for the bottom bracket. It relies on elastomer orings to do it... big
> 
> You have to get it perfect else you have too much drag and premature bearing wear. Or you get play or improper engagement of nondrive side crank arm to spindle.
> 
> ...


With raceface I usually mount the crank up, measure the gap and start adding shims, I made a bunch out of some old plastic cards. I add them till I get no side to side play, that's all you need.
I think most people who have problems with their RF BB is because they have too much preload, then they switch to shimano BB and their problems are gone. But the reason they are gone is that the shimano BB aren't as wide as the RF ones, so when using the same elastomers and spacers with the shimano BB there will be less bearing preload. 
Not as easy as shimano's threaded preload adjuster, but it works if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

The FSA turned out to be freaking beautiful!


----------



## luisc202 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ace5high said:


> The FSA turned out to be freaking beautiful!


Beautiful but why are you selling if you just got them?


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

luisc202 said:


> Beautiful but why are you selling if you just got them?


I thought it was a 175mm. I have a tall inseam and the lowest im comfortable going is 175 but 180mm is preferable. These are a steal at anything under $500 so cant believe no one has bought it yet! this is the most gorgeous crank ive ever seen... Soon as I sell this one I have a buddy who is gonna get me a 175 triple for $440 :thumbsup:


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

So what do they weigh?


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

TigWorld said:


> So what do they weigh?


Its light, just kinda hard to say exactly without a proper scale. From what I can tell its pretty close to FSA's posted weight, like 650g


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but the bottom bracket in that pic is a 100g Race Face X-Type Team XC. A 67g ACER Racing BB92 BB would reduce the weight another 33g.
> 
> 596g - 33g = *563g* after ALL "my" supporting weight weenie mods.
> 
> ...


You mean your flimsey Turbine chainrings 
Dude- buzz me when you logged over 1M ft of climbing with those rings and cranks.

Look up what a 2011 Scalpel Ultimate goes for (new- yes I bought mines new), you think I would care about price on some flimsey rings :nono:


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

spartan23 said:


> Look up what a 2011 Scalpel Ultimate goes for (new- yes I bought mines new), you think I would care about price on some flimsey rings :nono:


Dang and I thought Speshy's were overpriced... How does it handle?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

spartan23 said:


> You mean your flimsey Turbine chainrings
> Dude- buzz me when you logged over 1M ft of climbing with those rings and cranks.
> 
> Look up what a 2011 Scalpel Ultimate goes for (new- yes I bought mines new), you think I would care about price on some flimsey rings :nono:


Now these rings, machined in Canada from US-made 7075-T6 aluminum, are flimsy?










You were dropped as a baby, weren't you?

Besides, if I were you, I would worry less about my "flimsy" Turbine rings and more about the frame of you're overpriced bike cracking. This is a common issue with Scalpels.










If you knew anything about bike parts, you wouldn't have bought a complete bike, but built it part by part.
And if you had done the proper research, you wouldn't have bought a Scalpel.

It seems everything you buy is a waste of money. You could get better stuff for less, but you're under the delusion that more expensive always equals better.

...


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> Now these rings, machined in Canada from US-made 7075-T6 aluminum, are flimsy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had Blackspire rings and they were garbage 

LOL- how long have you been riding and what do you ride?? I really wish my frame would crack so I can claim a warrantyreplacement 

Im on my 3rd Scalpel and have NOT had a single issue :nono: 
Everything about is bad azz so if I build it from the ground up will equate to a costly dumb azz decision like yours 

My fully built FS ride with pedals, cage, garmin etc..
Had a climb out session yesterday 20+ miles and over 4500 ft of climbing, on my way out to do it again :thumbsup:









(yes it is equipped with the heavier XX rings  )

You ought to ride it before you bash it 
(ooops forgot, price is a factor for ya) 

apologize to the OP for the OT 
cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

spartan23 said:


> I've had Blackspire rings and they were garbage
> 
> LOL- how long have you been riding and what do you ride?? I really wish my frame would crack so I can claim a warrantyreplacement
> 
> ...


Considering the Scalpel Ultimate comes stock with Furious Freds, that weight doesn't impress me.

I'm waiting for the 2012 Scott Scale Premium frame to become available (end of March) to finish my latest build. I estimate the weight will be a little under 7.7kg (16.94 lbs) complete with real MTB tires, suspension fork, pedals, bar ends and bottle cage. All the parts are 100% rideable MTB parts.

Your frame is 655g heavier than the Scale Premium, which means the rest of your bike is about 1.4 lbs heavier than mine. 2 lbs heavier factoring the weight that real MTB tires would add to your bike.

And the final cost of my latest build will be considerably lower than what you paid for your overpriced bike.

To sums things up, you know very little about bike parts and you're an unwise spender.


----------



## DukeNeverwinter (May 6, 2006)

guys, take your pissing match somewhere else......


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

DukeNeverwinter said:


> guys, take your pissing match somewhere else......


Only in this forum a weenie measuring contest is about who has it _smaller_.


----------



## willymcd (May 16, 2007)

All this talk about flimsy chain rings begs me to ask for more detail on the subject. I'm sure the XX and turbine rings are both stiff, but what do stiff rings buy you? are lightweight rings bad because they are flimsy? do they flex when pedaling or just when shifting?


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

If it have to be stiff sideways under shifting AND stiff fore and aft when pedaling, that´s a TOUGH combo when you want it to be light as possible.

Then you add shifting aids like steel pins and milled sides like XX, it will not be light anymore.

Very light rings and stiff and tough and shift fast.
There´s two ANDs too much.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

*lightning cranks xx spider xo rings no spacer*

lightning cranks xx spider xo rings no spacer


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

sorry to burst you again but I have Rons on that bike and running on SLR's rather than the much lighter DT Swiss XCR w Freds 

Bottom line is... thats my current bike not a future made bike that you can fantasize all day 

A Scott Scale is an awesome rig, I wouldnt mind having one thats because Im a BIKE FANATIC and LOVE to ride, not sure about some ww who post on the forums all day :thumbsup:

BTW Mr bike genius, why are you comparing a HT to a FS (you truly are very smart) 
did I tell you about my balsa wood bike that weighs nothing and its faster, stiffer than any bike ever produced ..(lol)

have a good ride bud


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

DukeNeverwinter said:


> guys, take your pissing match somewhere else......


+1 !!



spartan23 said:


> sorry to burst you again but I have Rons on that bike and running on SLR's rather than the much lighter DT Swiss XCR w Freds
> 
> Bottom line is... thats my current bike not a future made bike that you can fantasize all day
> 
> ...


You have the best bike ever made that no one can afford but you... blah.. blah.. blah... Like we havent all heard this bs before 

I dont care what you ride personally, and Im glad you enjoy it, but if you really need to rub it in peoples faces dont do it in here, far too much good info here for you childish off topic rants.


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

for Me best licht crank is THM DP crank onlye down side it got cant go lower then 30T rest am happy with it

THM Clavicula DP 500gr with cup+ bearings + 4 shim + bolt / cap = rdy to go in frame


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Worth every penny. Have a pair of dp as well. Nothing comes close. They are the best. second to non


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

That crankset if it is the DP version is $1,395.00 USD if it is just the std version it is $1,260.00 USD.


----------



## Edu24h (Oct 30, 2006)

I´m waiting for Engage Pelton reviews. I think it could be a very interesting crank.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Cheers! said:


> That crankset if it is the DP version is $1,395.00 USD if it is just the std version it is $1,260.00 USD.


The best never comes cheap


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Agreed the best often cost a premium, but 3~4 times more than other quality cranks if a little over the top don't you think?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

B.Trimble said:


> Worth every penny. Have a pair of dp as well. Nothing comes close. They are the best. second to non


30t is too large. Waste of money.

Might as well get a roadie crank.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

spartan23 said:


> sorry to burst you again but I have Rons on that bike and running on SLR's rather than the much lighter DT Swiss XCR w Freds


Hell will freeze over before I have Furious Freds on any of my bikes. 7.7kg is the estimated weight with Continental Race King Racesport 26 x 2.2 tires (500g each).


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

crazy8 said:


> Agreed the best often cost a premium, but 3~4 times more than other quality cranks if a little over the top don't you think?


No. Two friends have ordered them after seeing mine. The Extralite chainrings are excellent as well. Sweet changes.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Axe said:


> 30t is too large. Waste of money.
> 
> Might as well get a roadie crank.


Not to mention that one of the two guys saying it's the best crankset broke one even though he spends more time weighing his bike than actually riding it. And the other guy's bike looks more like a cyclocross bike than a mountain bike. I've heard that even the road version of that crankset has durability issues.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Axe said:


> 30t is too large. Waste of money.
> 
> Might as well get a roadie crank.


This is the smallest chain ring i've ever used. Normally i run a 34 small with 34 rear. This set up i run a 30 with 28 sprocket. I get up hills with no problem. With a 44 big ring for down hill.

Haven't had a triple crank set since 1990

These are no made in Chinese carbon but expert German design & made.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

B.Trimble said:


> This is the smallest chain ring i've ever used. Normally i run a 34 small with 34 rear. This set up i run a 30 with 28 sprocket. I get up hills with no problem. With a 44 big ring for down hill.
> 
> Haven't had a triple crank set since 1990
> 
> These are no made in Chinese carbon but expert German design & made.


As I said, might as well get a road crank.

Sure one can get up the hill. I get up hills on a single speed. And on my 1x10.

As far as German made - I am as big fan of German engineering as any, but good carbon manufacturers in Asia have a tremendous and repeatable track record and volume. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Axe said:


> 30t is too large. Waste of money.
> 
> Might as well get a roadie crank.


So you wont be buying a set then LOL


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

B.Trimble said:


> So you wont be buying a set then LOL


Nope. XTR is the minimum of durability that I trust.


----------



## knobbies (Sep 10, 2011)

*S-Works Crank set-up*

xc71,

I'd like to use your S-Works crank setup. But according to the spec it is for "All frames with 73 BB30/PF30".

The manual also show BB30 install only.

How do you use 68 threaded BB for this?

Thanks


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

knobbies said:


> xc71,
> 
> I'd like to use your S-Works crank setup. But according to the spec it is for "All frames with 73 BB30/PF30".
> 
> ...


I wonder if you could use an e*thirteen external bottom bracket... The spindle sits directly on the bearing, which has an ID of 30mm.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

knobbies said:


> xc71,
> 
> I'd like to use your S-Works crank setup. But according to the spec it is for "All frames with 73 BB30/PF30".
> 
> ...


This is explained early in the thread, page 1 or 2 I think, because I asked the same thing


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

bholwell said:


> I wonder if you could use an e*thirteen external bottom bracket... The spindle sits directly on the bearing, which has an ID of 30mm.


Looking at the one I have - probably much too wide.


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

sfer1 said:


> Not to mention that one of the two guys saying it's the best crankset broke one even though he spends more time weighing his bike than actually riding it..


hey neighbor or brother or best friend of my or my Mom ?? so how do you know so much of my of how much i bike or are you GOD that you know so much of some one of Internet ? or are you little guy who say thing of people because he is little jealous of them who got some nice bike's and so he go to say bad thing of them as if he know them in real life ?

and yes am then one who **** up THM DP crank and if you are my neighbor or brother or best fiend or my Mom then you know why my THM crank was broken if not then you don't know any thing at all and only see some photos of it

so bye bye little guy and see you on Internet

PS: 24hours later after my crank was broken i got new THM DP and i still us it and it still Super 

gr
robin


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Robin v Berkel said:


> hey neighbor or brother or best friend of my or my Mom ?? so how do you know so much of my of how much i bike or are you GOD that you know so much of some one of Internet ? or are you little guy who say thing of people because he is little jealous of them who got some nice bike's and so he go to say bad thing of them as if he know them in real life ?
> 
> and yes am then one who **** up THM DP crank and if you are my neighbor or brother or best fiend or my Mom then you know why my THM crank was broken if not then you don't know any thing at all and only see some photos of it
> 
> ...


What you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.

p.s. Im just messing with you incase that was not obvious


----------



## Waldwichtel (Apr 23, 2012)

Clavicula or Storck Powerarms


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Engage is normal stuff, made in aluminium but more expensive than carbon; xtr way to go, perhaps specialized cranks too, but a bit risky already...


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

If you can score some, my circa 2001-2002 XTR's w/ HBE chainring and XTR BB is in the 600gr range. They were only about $150.


----------



## timbat (Aug 22, 2008)

I got all enthused seeing the new Rotor 4130 pressfit BB which lets a 30 mm spindle be used in a PF92 frame.

I'm seeking to use the Specialized Sworks MTB cranks ... but at 90.7 mm the spindle is slightly too short for 92 mm with PF92 .... drats!


----------



## willymcd (May 16, 2007)

timbat said:


> I got all enthused seeing the new Rotor 4130 pressfit BB which lets a 30 mm spindle be used in a PF92 frame.
> 
> I'm seeking to use the Specialized Sworks MTB cranks ... but at 90.7 mm the spindle is slightly too short for 92 mm with PF92 .... drats!


Most pf92 frames are actually 89.5 wide and use a 2.5mm spacer to get them to the 92mm. so you could easily adjust the spacer width down to 1.2mm.


----------



## mucky (Dec 17, 2010)

willymcd said:


> Most pf92 frames are actually 89.5 wide and use a 2.5mm spacer to get them to the 92mm. so you could easily adjust the spacer width down to 1.2mm.


Sort of. My Giant XTC has a PF BB92 and I use an XTR M985 crank. The overall width is 96mm. The spacer is 2.5mm, and 2mm for each bearing cup. Even without the spacer, you would still be at 93.5mm for an overall width. Not sure if that's still too wide for the S-Works crank.


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

Looking for lightweight crank arms for my SRAM x9 pf30 crankset any options out there? Looking at the new MRP chain ring for SRAM in a 32 and thinking I might also upgrade the arms to something lighter, as long as it doesn't break the bank.


----------



## Erhar (May 11, 2012)

THM Carbones Clavicula dp, it's fantastic and weighs with bottom bracket and chainrings 500 grams.Only bad thing is rider weight limit (rider+bicycle 95 kgrs).


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Erhar said:


> THM Carbones Clavicula dp, it's fantastic and weighs with bottom bracket and chainrings 500 grams.Only bad thing is rider weight limit* (rider+bicycle 95 kgrs).*


Sorry I have to ask, since the Cranks are attached to the bike and not supporting any of the bikes weight why would you include the bike weight in the limit?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

TwoTone said:


> Sorry I have to ask, since the Cranks are attached to the bike and not supporting any of the bikes weight why would you include the bike weight in the limit?


Kinda makes sense - heavier bike is ridden harder..


----------



## Erhar (May 11, 2012)

Lighter bike means less effort.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Erhar said:


> Lighter bike means less effort.


Huh? Lighter bike means more speed for the same effort. It has nothing to do with how much you work. I definitely get more tired racing a light bike than just rolling around on a big one.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

I just purchased a set of Rotor 3D cranks configured with the 5 arm compct double spider for 74 bcd/ 110 bcd chain rings. A review was posted looking over the 3D+ set for BB30 that come in at 599g with rings-

Rotor 3D+ Mtb Cranks and Q-Rings Review | Mountain Bike Review

Lots of folks are thrown off by the Rotor rings, but one point about the cranks often overlooked that I thought was pretty cool is how the non drive side arm is manufactured-

The clamp bolt is captive in the arm and must be loosened 1.5 turns which spreads the bore before the arm will fit over the spindle meaning it is machined to a zero tolerance fit on the spindle. Every other crank that I know of slides over the spindle and the bolt pinches closed which induces stress in the arm whereas once the Rotor arm is mounted on the spindle it is in a relaxed state.

I don't know how much stock one should put in this feature, but It shows a good deal of thought went into these cranks for sure.

Not the lightest, but my regular 165mm steel spindle 3D set come in at 725g with a 25g 25t Rotor ring, a 58g 38t TA Specialties outer, 98g X type external BB, and chain ring bolts. I like having a 5 arm spider as well, less worried about chain ring flex and availability.


----------



## mrwulf (Mar 22, 2005)

Has anyone long term experiences with the Race Face Next SL triple crank set? Do they last?

Thanks...


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

mrwulf said:


> Has anyone long term experiences with the Race Face Next SL triple crank set? Do they last?
> 
> Thanks...


I've used my next crankset for a couple of years now and it has held up really nice! Though I can't speak for their current lineup since mine is older.

I have this set:
https://www.bicyclebuys.com/productimages/1630570PART.jpg


----------



## CPGs (Aug 12, 2012)

xc71 said:


> My 2011 S-Works cranks have a Q factor of 167mm.


Hey I'm looking for a new crankset im new .. what does the q factor mean... like i see 2 different XX cranksets one with q 169 and one with q166 so what is the difference and what is q factor.

thanks


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

The Q Factor of a bicycle is the distance between the pedal attachment points on the crank arms, when measured parallel to the bottom bracket axle.


----------



## CPGs (Aug 12, 2012)

crazy8 said:


> The Q Factor of a bicycle is the distance between the pedal attachment points on the crank arms, when measured parallel to the bottom bracket axle.


Thanks man appreciate it!

-----------------------------------------
www.facebook.com/canadianpartygirlsfanpage


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks good and very light

Race Face SIXC Crank arms 175mm - Sick Lines Gallery


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Modified 960 to SS*

Lightweight and strong as them come 960 modified for single speed. Weight ranges from bare arm 170mm @ 466g to complete 180mm @ 540g w/Ti E|P ring and fixing hardware.


----------



## scar4me (May 16, 2010)

*SRAM S2200 with absoluteBlack chainring*

SRAM S2200 Carbon cranks,
AbsoluteBlack 32t spiderless chainring, 
XT BB,
Token GXP converter

620g all in! 
The attention to detail on the chainring is superb!









absoluteblack

Scar


----------



## redrock_z71 (Oct 18, 2004)

scar4me said:


> SRAM S2200 Carbon cranks,
> AbsoluteBlack 32t spiderless chainring,
> XT BB,
> Token GXP converter
> ...


This is the same setup I have (red ring and all) but I'm using a silver SRAM blackbox ceramic BB. I've put about 40 miles on the Absolute ring and so far it's nice and smooth!


----------



## pedalitup (May 30, 2007)

This thread drew out some pure insanity. Gotta love WW!


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

scar4me said:


> SRAM S2200 Carbon cranks,
> AbsoluteBlack 32t spiderless chainring,
> XT BB,
> Token GXP converter
> ...


Git you do realise how much you have just made me spend 

Found the crankset reduced to £150 so not too bad but on my Niner Air 9 Carbon that setup is going to look so good


----------



## scar4me (May 16, 2010)

roybatty666 said:


> Git you do realise how much you have just made me spend
> 
> Found the crankset reduced to £150 so not too bad but on my Niner Air 9 Carbon that setup is going to look so good


I won't tell you how much mine set me back then. 
But the cranks weren't much more than the chainring!

Scar


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

scar4me said:


> I won't tell you how much mine set me back then.
> But the cranks weren't much more than the chainring!
> 
> Scar


Wow and I thought I got a bargain! I did find a second hand set of s2200 for £125 but they were a bit worn.


----------



## scar4me (May 16, 2010)

roybatty666 said:


> Wow and I thought I got a bargain! I did find a second hand set of s2200 for £125 but they were a bit worn.


Well.... SRAM carbon mountain bike tripple 3 x 10 crank 44/32/22 175mm - Crank Rings Worn | eBay


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

In the end by mine earnt me £10

Sold the rings and spider off them for £70 and my old Middleburn x-types I was replacing for £90 lol


----------

